# What's the best wire for Amp building?



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been using that vintage style, pull-back cloth cover, 22ga single strand wire for everything.......but is that the best? 

Is it "enough" wire for the power end & filter caps? Seems very light to me. 

If there is a better wire, what's it called & who sells it? I can't seem to find any 600 volt multi-strand in anything smaller than 14ga. I'd be happy with 18ga.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

These folks have a lot to choose from:

http://www.tubesandmore.com/search/node/wire?page=9
Unfortunately, they are in the U.S.A.

I asked Wild Bill about this in the past. 
*IIRC*, he suggested UL 2015... 20 or 22 ga. AWG.
I'm almost sure that he indicated that 18 ga. was too large for most amp applications.

I await the comments from the amp techs. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

greco said:


> These folks have a lot to choose from:
> 
> http://www.tubesandmore.com/search/node/wire?page=9
> Unfortunately, they are in the U.S.A.
> ...


You're always right on the money. At least now I know what to ask for - UL 2015 looks perfect. Thank you


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Please wait until the amp techs respond! 
I am not an amp tech and going by ( not so great) memory.
That UL number might be incorrect.

Hopefully, someone will know of a Canadian supplier of the wire that is recommended. 
Better yet, a supplier in western Canada.

WCGill is out your way and is a GC member:

http://www.electroglideamps.com/

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

What Wild Bill recommends is fine. It's only rated to 300 volts, but it is more than sufficient. You can also look at machine tool wire commonly called MTW or TEW depending on manufacture. It's available from 20ga up to 12ga. Might be hard to get in small spools though. Also if you really want to get fancy Belden makes 83000 series wire in a variety of gages and colours. PTFE insulated, silver coated copper makes soldering really easy. Not cheap but easy to work with.
Newark Electronics, Electrosonic and Mouser all carry these. Any good electrical supply outlet will carry TEW and should have 2015


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I use 18, 20 and 22 gauge sizes, even the cloth-covered, but only for low-voltage feeds, ie cathode and grid wires. For high-tension I usually use PTFE Belden 600v, a pain to work with but doesn't shrink back when you solder. A 300v rating is too low for use in tube amps.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

dtsaudio said:


> What Wild Bill recommends is fine. It's only rated to 300 volts, but it is more than sufficient. You can also look at machine tool wire commonly called MTW or TEW depending on manufacture. It's available from 20ga up to 12ga. Might be hard to get in small spools though. Also if you really want to get fancy Belden makes 83000 series wire in a variety of gages and colours. PTFE insulated, silver coated copper makes soldering really easy. Not cheap but easy to work with.
> Newark Electronics, Electrosonic and Mouser all carry these. Any good electrical supply outlet will carry TEW and should have 2015


Actually Dan, UL 1015 IS rated to 600 volt!

http://www.imswire.com/1015.htm

*UL Style 1015 (CSA AWM/TEW) *
*Passes VW-1 Vertical Wire Flame Test*
600V, 105°C (2500V Peak for electronic circuits & internal wiring) 
Product Description: Tinned copper, PVC insulated.

If I lived out west, I would likely buy from Electrrosonic. They have an online shopping cart system and a location in Vancouver, if I recall. They do have a $25 minimum order before they will ship but wire will cost more than that.

Dan is right about Belden Wire making a variety of hookup wire kits of 100 foot spools in different colours.

Wild Bill/Busen Amps


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Found it at Newark! UL1015 CSA TEW, about $22 for a 100ft spool.

Thanks everybody. Education is a wonderfull thing


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> Actually Dan, UL 1015 IS rated to 600 volt


My bad. I did find the ratings a bit later.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I also discovered that if I stripped a left over section of new 30/18 control cable (from machines I work on in my real life) it is filled with very nice 600 volt TFFN wire in all the colours of the rainbow and then some. It's not tinned but it should be ok. I'll be carefull soldering it. 

Not that I'm a cheap SOB, but I find "free" is somewhat attractive.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I also discovered that if I stripped a left over section of new 30/18 control cable (from machines I work on in my real life) it is filled with very nice 600 volt TFFN wire in all the colours of the rainbow and then some. It's not tinned but it should be ok. I'll be carefull soldering it.
> 
> Not that I'm a cheap SOB, but I find "free" is somewhat attractive.


Good for you, Lincoln! The true mark of DIY is to be a good scrounger!

I grew up in a rural area. No buses - as a kid you either walked or rode a cow!sigiifa

So I was forced to tear apart old radios and tvs for most of my parts. Not only did I save money but I learned a lot in the process.

Reduce, reuse and recycle!

Wild Bill/Busen Amps


----------

